

Show HN: Lightweight lossless file minifier/optimizer - JayXon
https://github.com/JayXon/Leanify

======
jl6
I feel a warning is appropriate for JPEGs. Removing EXIF data would definitely
not be considered lossless by most photographers.

Same goes for comments in all file formats.

Neat idea but I'd be happier to use it if I knew it was an unqualified benefit
rather than having to think about whether it might strip data I need.

~~~
JayXon
Thanks for being the first one to comment. I understand EXIF is important to
photographers.

The initial goal of this tool is to reduce software release size. Most of the
formats it supported for now are likely to be part of a software. Software
don't need comments, only human needs them.

Maybe I'll add an option to keep EXIF and comments later.

------
androidb
But does it know how to compress 3D video files, because if not Nucleus is way
better.

Joke aside, congrats on releasing this as open-source.

~~~
malkia
Haven't used (and first heard) of any of these tools, but from reading the
description it sounds like that you can apply each of these tools in any
order.

~~~
freshyill
Nucleus was good for a while but these days Pied Piper can pull off an insane
5.2 Weissman Score. Hooli is going to have to come up with something better
because a 2.89 just doesn't cut it today.

------
johnchristopher
Are there any benchmarks to compare to other "format" (compress and retrieving
time, efficiency, CPU usage, etc.) ?

~~~
JayXon
This is not a new format, the result is still the same format as before.

If there were any benchmarks, they should compare this to other
minifier/optimizer, not other format.

~~~
johnchristopher
Ah, thank you for pointing that out. I realize now I actually missed the
point.

